# Beef Ribs



## 51Phantom (May 19, 2021)

Did some beef ribs on the weekend. First time trying them. Was pretty happy with the outcome. May have overshot them a bit temperature-wise but still tender and tasty.  Friends came over and she made the best hush puppies ever. Hush puppies aren’t really a thing in Canada but i have had them in the states before and they always sucked. These were what they are supposed to be like I would suspect. Light and flavourful!


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 19, 2021)

The ribs look good all the way from down East, lol.      Looks great

David


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2021)

Yes sir those look great !


----------



## 51Phantom (May 19, 2021)

Sorry for the typos. geez I hate posting from my phone. I have corrected.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 19, 2021)

Ribs and hush puppys look good.  Look for Stagecoach inn hush  puppies recipe.  It a good one.


----------



## jcam222 (May 19, 2021)

You nailed the ribs! Hush puppies look great. In the south US that’s served with fish routinely.


----------



## normanaj (May 19, 2021)

Looks great!

Around here beef ribs are a no-go.Just can't find anything decent.


----------



## WaterRat (May 19, 2021)

Looks good! If you think they got overdone, try a braise for the last couple hours next time. For my personal taste individual ribs like you had can get a touch dry if just left in the smoke. A whole intact slab is ok naked the whole time. Just my personal preference.

Not sure the last time I had a hush puppy but those look good. ;)


----------



## 912smoker (May 19, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> You nailed the ribs! Hush puppies look great. In the south US that’s served with fish routinely.


Yes sir now tell us about those hush puppies!
What's in them ?


----------



## 51Phantom (May 19, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Yes sir now tell us about those hush puppies!
> What's in them ?


Like i said my friends wife made them. She had everything ready to go. Had buttermilk, jalepeno, cheddar cheese flour. Not sure what else.


----------



## edmonds (May 19, 2021)

Beef short ribs! Man, it looks good.
There's so many ways to cook short ribs (smoked, braised, Korean BBQ, soup/stew) and they're all great.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2021)

Now those are some good looking ribs!!!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (May 20, 2021)

Good looking plate and them 'puppies look good too.
Jim


----------



## sandyut (May 20, 2021)

them look great!  good work!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 20, 2021)

Looks Great, Phantom!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 20, 2021)

They look awesome! Nice hunk of meat on them! Hush puppies look good too! 

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (May 20, 2021)

Looks pretty dang tasty!  Nice work!


----------



## crazymoon (May 21, 2021)

51P, Nice job on the ribs!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 21, 2021)

Nice cook, I am a huge fan of beef ribs!


----------



## xray (May 21, 2021)

Very nice beef ribs! Meaty ribs like that are rare around here unless you have them special ordered.

Hush puppies look great too!


----------



## JC in GB (May 21, 2021)

*DAYUM!!!   Those look good!!!*

*JC   *


----------



## jmusser (May 21, 2021)

Great looking beef ribs. I am still amazed at how they transform in look from what u put on raw and pull of when done. Shrinkage!!


----------



## kit s (May 21, 2021)

51Phantom said:


> Did some beef ribs on the weekend. First time trying them. Was pretty happy with the outcome. May have overshot them a bit temperature-wise but still tender and tasty.  Friends came over and she made the best hush puppies ever. Hush puppies aren’t really a thing in Canada but i have had them in the states before and they always sucked. These were what they are supposed to be like I would suspect. Light and flavourful!


Well them ribs look good enough to eat...made my mouth water too.


----------



## uncle eddie (May 21, 2021)

What a great looking combo...Like!


----------



## kit s (May 23, 2021)

Oh man...you know i had just recently posted about beef ribs, and here you posted some...sort of envious..in a good way...would belly up to the table hush puppies and all for some of them.


----------



## Smoking Allowed (May 23, 2021)

Of the different ones, what are the most desirable beef ribs?


----------

